# G0101 with a patient who has had a double mastectomy



## volleyb13 (Jun 10, 2009)

HELP, we have a patient who came into our office for a preventative, as well as a pelvic exam. The pelvic exam was done, however the patient has had a double mastectomy, so of course the breast exam was not done. How can we or can we even code for the pelvic exam??


----------



## amjordan (Jun 10, 2009)

The breast exam is no longer considered a required element of the G0101.  CMS Transmittal 1541 was issued to clarify language that a breast exam is not a required element.  Here is the link to the MLM article http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6085.pdf

Hope this helps,


----------



## volleyb13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, thank you so much for you help!


----------

